# 31 favorite Halloween songs



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Since it's October 1st, I decided that I 'd post my 31 favorite Halloween songs , with 1 song a day. They 'll be in 3 groups of 10, with the last, ending on Halloween, and being my most favorite. The categories are as follows: Days 1-10; Classical/themes , 11-20th; Well nown, 21-30th; my favorite. Comments are welcome.

Today's is, "Danse Macabre." Enjoy. http://youtu.be/D1DWTxfXPUo


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is Toccata & Fugue in d minor. http://youtu.be/_FXoyr_FyFw


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song ims, "In the Hall of the Mountain King." Enjoy. http://youtu.be/G1gm5FyHpw0


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is, "Night on Bsld Mountain." http://youtu.be/iCEDfZgDPS8


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry I 'm late with today's song. It's, "Funeral March of a Marionette. " Enjoy our day 5 song . http://youtu.be/5eIk5DWUx_E


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

TodAy, as I said on Tuesday, that the 6th thru the 10 th , I 'll post movie themes, as part of the instrumental section, for the 31 songs. Today's is, "A Nightmare on Elm Street," theme. Enjoy. http://youtu.be/Qg0fRUr_PGQ


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today 's song is the theme from, "Friday the 13th." http://youtu.be/hlqQD6C4lfg
http://youtu.be/WbhiTDooqz8


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is the 2007 Halloween remake theme. http://youtu.be/Dt-dKoq-6-E


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song was a toss up between the Poltergeist theme, (http://youtu.be/iVKeJ19Q754 ,) & my favorite version of the Exercist theme, (http://youtu.be/vM3zjWF68yg .) Enjoy both.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

We've reached the end of the instrumental section. Our last instrumental song is the, "Tales from the Crypt," theme. Enjoy. http://youtu.be/ae5XwkSguNI


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Been really enjoying this. Please keep em comming.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

hallowicked said:


> Been really enjoying this. Please keep em comming.


I'm glad you're enjoying these. Thanks.

I forgot to post yesterday 'a song. Day 11 is, "A Nightmare on My Street," this being done as a singing pumpkin projection. It was performed by Will Smith. http://youtu.be/dk8a9gxz91E . Today 'a song is, "Feed My Frankenstein." http://youtu.be/NO2cHJmDkBg . There 'a a version that features Rob Zombie, but it's not as good. http://youtu.be/MtZ2OphREM0


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's songs, since today marks the -20 th anniversary of, "The Nightmare Before Christmas, " here's, "This is Halloween." http://youtu.be/vHLgob-PpIk . Since, "The Walking Dead," starts tonight, here are 2 remixes of the theme. http://youtu.be/Fo8ExFAFs8U , http://youtu.be/HaWvaao_z8k


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is, "Dead Man's Party. http://youtu.be/xnjDuqOYPlw . If you don't know that song, it's by the same people who did, "Weird Science." http://youtu.be/cBPgbhg0M2M . This was Danny Elfman's band. He does movie scores, now.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is, "Pet Sematery," (yes, like the movie and book," by the Ramones. http://youtu.be/F3J0iwwsq-w


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is, "Halloween," by The Misfits. http://youtu.be/5fZpH2QsUhE


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

2 days ago, and yesterday, I forgot to post songs.. Today, I have 3. songs. The first is "Weird Al" Yankovic's, "Nature Trail to Hell." http://youtu.be/LWME4d1BRCk . Since it's a full moon, today's song is, "Werewolves of London." http://youtu.be/iDpYBT0XyvA . Today's song is, "Horror Movie," by Skyhooks. http://youtu.be/DYnFvbuM8hM


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

love "werewolves of london." it's made it onto every halloween mix i've ever made.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm glad I picked it. It's a great tune.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Once again, you get 2 songs. Yesterday's, (the last of the popular category,) and today's, (first of the lesser known.) The first is a toss up, "The Phantom of the Opera," http://youtu.be/-JaeBxYCI9k , and, "The Witch Queen of New Orleans." http://youtu.be/YIKCIwy6WUk . There is a metal version of Phantom by Nightwish. http://youtu.be/3_DOJU1DY10 .

The second is, "Veiled Hunter," by Midnight Syndicate. When I say, "lesser known," I mean, only known in the Halloween, goth, and haunted attraction industry and culture/industry, or hardly played anymore. 

You can hear these, and other great songs, go to www.halloweenradio.com and www.halloweenradio.net . Too can find these stations, on the go, in the Tunein Radio, and Radionomy apps.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a good song today. "Edgar," by the Alan Parsons Project. Enjoy. http://youtu.be/WcykLeNc5y0


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Yesterday's song was, "Ghost of John," by Kristen Lawrence. http://youtu.be/7dlGqyX10TY . Keeping with the skeleton theme, here's, "Skeleton in the Closet,@ by Louis Armstrong. http://youtu.be/2bpa5olHfrQ


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm hooked on this one lately...


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm combining today's and yesterday's songs. Here are 4 versions of Disney's, "Headless Man," song. 

The original recorded version by Thurl Ravenscroft, (also did, "You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch.") http://youtu.be/A6KJpfhBzxE . Bing Crosby's version; http://youtu.be/aOPeJuvLJYs . Kay Starr; http://youtu.be/c_ofFYxmvyY . Jerry Vayne and Timm Tantrum; http://youtu.be/bTHCEVXLFys . 

Here's the Disney animated short, which has the Bing Crosby version in it. http://youtu.be/0_VsSckm3ws


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is, "Grim Grinning Ghosts." http://youtu.be/Zey54NnXly4


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Yesterday's song was, "When Hinges Creak," by Jerry Vayne. http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_2090179


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is, "Haunted House," by Elvira, Mistress of the Dark. http://youtu.be/XP20t9MhgXs


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's song is, "Bump in the Night," by Allstars. http://youtu.be/FQyM53uDIT8

Here are some other great songs. 
It Lives- Midnight Syndicate
The Monster Hop- Bert Convy
Crosses Under The Moon- Shadow's Symphony
Kiddie Land- Prelude to a Nightmare
Awaken- Destini Bearde
The Frightners Introi


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today, you get a song, and a soundscape. Here's, "Ghost in a Bikini," by The Judy's. http://youtu.be/qLbpWhLbTPw
Here's, "The Midnight Ride of Ichabod Crane," from The Haunted Gallery. http://youtu.be/QEsknxufIlI


----------

